# Meet (insert male Irish name) Cat



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Tommy left our world this month and we've been missing a 2nd cat, so this past weekend we went to a very busy humane society and adopted a companion for our Lilah, who I think has been missing her friend Tommy - it's hard to tell though - I think she was kind of liking being the exclusive recipient of affection. 

Anyhow, here's our new guy - we haven't named him yet but in the running are:

Aengus
Seamus
Reilly

Newcomer - YouTube

How do I embed so it shows up here?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a handsome man! Another orange kitty finds a home! Great! He looks so friendly and calm. Nice adoption! How are your others adapting to him?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

He's so cute! Love those orange boys. How about Finnegan?


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

I think we're going to go with Aengus and call him Gus for short. We had another Gus long ago, but I don't think I'll mind that too much. I like the legend behind the name: Aengus - Meaning of Name Aengus - Pronounce Aengus Irish Boy Name


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Lots of other Irish boys names as well!! Is there a reason you've gone for Irish (as a Celt, I can't help but be nosey!!).


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh gosh how I love ginger cats!

I've always wanted to name a cat Cuchulain. Big fan of Yeats and Irish mythology.

Hugs!!


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Arianwen said:


> Lots of other Irish boys names as well!! Is there a reason you've gone for Irish (as a Celt, I can't help but be nosey!!).


Just cuz of his ginger hair. It was the first thing that came to mind


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok, so now that Aengus has been with us for a few days, I'm starting to question his lineage. I realize lots of forum posters ask about breed with the hope of affirming their cat to be this or that - and most times, the cat is 50% "not", you know? So I'm not looking for that sort of news, but rather just sharing some speculations. 

Here is a pic I came upon that looks exactly like our newly adopted boy










This led to a page about Turkish Vans and the shorthair variety of that breed. Aengus has what I'd call short hair. Of course I only have our female's monster long butt-fluffles for comparison, lol. His hair is very soft.

The one thing I find odd every time I watch this new kitty, is his front legs. When he walks toward you, sometimes it seems as if he's almost marching with those widely set front legs. Up around his shoulder area, into the top part of his leg, it's a lot more muscular than many cats I've owned. Again, the legs seem wider set, almost bull-doggie. 

The other thing is his eyes. The eyes themselves are large, slightly angular and expressive, but his face seems ... well, at this point/age maybe, too narrow for those big eyes which sometimes gives them a slightly bulgy appearance? 

**If** he has TV breed in his genetics, from what I've read they can take a longer time to develop or essentially "grow into" themselves. We got him from the humane society and on his papers it says he's just over a year old, but I'm not sure how accurate those things are. 

Please watch the short Youtube video I made of Aengus and I'd love to hear any commentary or advice from fellow forum posters!


----------



## 1CrazyCat (Nov 15, 2012)

I love his name!!!! My family has several names that my generation & the next don't like & won't use, but I love them. My husband doesn't like them so I didn't get to pass any on (except Max for the cat).... {Maximilian, Angus, Liam, Viola, Tegan, Olen, Lacy, Wilbur, Wallace, Fergus, Lyle, Hamish, Pearl, Leslie -for boy, Clyde, ... ) So if you ever need any more name ideas, these are my favs.  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## 1CrazyCat (Nov 15, 2012)

Aengus kinda reminds me of a Norwegian forest cat but without the mane & tipped ears. He is very handsome for sure!


----------



## Shannon Richey (Nov 4, 2009)

Hard to say, I know. Given that the shelter vet placed him at about a year old, I'm sure breed specific traits might not show up for a couple more years, if there are any to be seen.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Can't tell you anything about breed, but I can say he's handsome. Love the fluffy tail!


----------

